
Why do Americans stick at Math? - slyall
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/magazine/why-do-americans-stink-at-math.html&hn=1
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stink+at+math#!/story/forever/0/st...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stink+at+math#!/story/forever/0/stink%20at%20math)

------
slyall
I'm sure I cut-and-pasted the title.

I was worrying so much over the URL (a resubmit since prev submission didn't
get anywhere) I must have slipped.

:(

------
nether
*stink

~~~
melling
We can't spell either.

~~~
lotsofmangos
I think I prefer the new title though.

